
How to See Invisible Infrastructure - luu
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/08/how-to-see-invisible-infrastructure/401204/?single_page=true
======
PeterWhittaker
Rule 101: If it exists, there is a game of it.

This fascinates me - not the subject of the article itself, I gave up on it
pretty quickly, it has little interest for me - but the meta-subject, that
people will make games out of almost everything.

And it's more than the gaming aspect that fascinates me, it's the community or
sociology aspect: These games drive the evolution of communities, societies,
events, etc., all for things that a) I didn't know about, b) never would have
guessed at, c) find intriguing but not compelling, and d) am completely
unlikely to ever participate in.

Think geocaching.

But then, I've long been fascinated by the existence of the myriad societies
and paths and doors closed to me (I can never be Pope, President of the US,
e.g.; I can also never be a mother, but that restriction was imposed by
biological accident, not by human politics and organization, and so is in a
different class).

